# my mk7 fiesta zetec-s - winter protection



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

evening all :wave:
spent this afternoon giving my fiesta some protection ready for winter.

*products used*;

Espuma Revoultion wheel cleaner @ 10:1
Espuma Activo foam
Autosmart Tardis
Sonus Green clay
FK #146 quick detailer
Serious Performance Show Detailer (v2)
Blackwow
Werkstat Acrylic Prime
Werkstat Acrylic Jet
Werkstat Acrylic Gloss
Zaino Z-CS
Dodo Juice Super Natural shampoo
FK #108 Top Kote Dressing
Serious Performance glass cleaner
Carlack glass twins
Meguiars Super Degreaser
Serious Performance Citrus Cleaner @ 100:1

*Tools used*;

Nilfisk C120
Vax 6131
lots of applicators and cloths
foam lance
Chemical Guys clear buckets + grit guards
CYC lambswool washpad
Uber drying towel - paintwork / glass
Sonus Der Wunder - wheels
'metal free brushes' (a.k.a Eimann Fabrik Wheel Woolies)
Envy detailing brushes - seperate ones for interior, paintwork and wheels
Vikan arch brush
cheap asda dish brush - tyres

on with the pics 























































so, not filthy by any means but still pretty grubby..

wheels first with Espuma Revoultion, 'Wheel Woolies' and Tardis where needed
rinsed first;










wheel cleaner on and aggitated;




























if anyone is thinking of getting the Wheel Woolies - do so as they are superb imo :thumb:

Meguiars SD on tyres and into arches, scrubbed and rinsed as well as wheels;




























wheels and arches done, onto the paintwork. rinsed first then foamed;



















all badges, shuts, crevices where a mitt might miss cleaned with Envy brushes;




























foam rinsed off, re-foamed to add more lubrication to the wash, further reducing the risk of inflicting swirls, washed with the TBM and SN shampoo;










clayed with Sonus Green clay and FK #146 as lube;










(not much to report here, as expected bottoms of doors were the worst areas)

rinsed again and dried with an Uber drying towel - sonus der wunder used for wheels;










onto protection, products used on wheels, tyres and arches;










after;



















glass cleansing and protection;










paintwork protection;










(two coats of Jett applied approx 30 minutes apart - wheels and glass done between layers)

finished pics - had gone cloudy at this point :wall:














































as im a member, i also fitted my ZSOC tax disc holder and window stickers :thumb:




























doorshuts also got two coats of Jett;



















who says you can't get white to shine? 



















interior got a quick hoover, plastics wiped down with SP citrus cleaner, glass cleaned etc;










comments welcome, thanks for looking

kev


----------



## andy_ad567 (Sep 26, 2010)

looking good buddi love the new zetec s just wish they would bring out another st with turbo or super charger. car looks mint though mate good job


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Looking good Kev:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

andy_ad567 said:


> looking good buddi love the new zetec s just wish they would bring out another st with turbo or super charger. car looks mint though mate good job


thanks andy :thumb: i think there are rumours of a similar looking fiesta with around 200bhp, only rumours though..


----------



## Mark_H (Oct 31, 2007)

Looks good....Did you apply 2 coats of the Glos only ? When i done mine I applied prime, trigger and then 2 x Glos....

Are you pleased with the results...........????


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Ross said:


> Looking good Kev:thumb:


cheers Ross


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Mark_H said:


> Looks good....Did you apply 2 coats of the Glos only ? When i done mine I applied prime, trigger and then 2 x Glos....
> 
> Are you pleased with the results...........????


thanks Mark. applied two layers of Jett (or trigger) then a final wipe down with gloss :thumb: love it


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Have you still got FK 1000P Kev?its just thats what I would have put on the alloys:thumb:
I have 3 coats of the Carlack LLS you sent me on mine using Sonus Acrylic Glanz between washes


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

looks very good kev see how it last over winter  how do u find the wheel brushes? 

ta
tom


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Ross said:


> Have you still got FK 1000P Kev?its just thats what I would have put on the alloys:thumb:
> I have 3 coats of the Carlack LLS you sent me on mine using Sonus Acrylic Glanz between washes


i have Ross, might stick some on the wheels tomorrow now you've mentioned it..


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> i have Ross, might stick some on the wheels tomorrow now you've mentioned it..


Just saying Kev because FK1000P is so,so durable on alloys :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

-tom- said:


> looks very good kev see how it last over winter  how do u find the wheel brushes?
> 
> ta
> tom


thanks tom. no doubt i'll add a few more layers of Jett when i can 
the brushes are superb - worth every penny imo. no splatter, rinse easily, and the three different sizes (one in pic is the largest of the three) are very handy for getting into places that normal brushes can't


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Ross said:


> Just saying Kev because FK1000P is so,so durable on alloys :thumb:


indeed, and if this winter is like the last one...


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

very nice kev! also nice car mate


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> indeed, and if this winter is like the last one...


Yip,Planning to get another coat of Swissvax Saphir on my car tomorrow and a few more coats of LLS on the alloys:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

since when did you get a swissvax wax? flash g*t


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

ryanuk said:


> very nice kev! also nice car mate


thanks ryan :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> since when did you get a swissvax wax? flash g*t


A couple of weeks ago from Midlands detailing


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Ross said:


> A couple of weeks ago from Midlands detailing


pic!?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> pic!?


No chance:lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Ross said:


> No chance:lol:


kel-suprise :lol:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice work mate - Looks great


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Showshine said:


> Nice work mate - Looks great


cheers Lee :thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

very nice mate :thumb:


i nearly bought one of these in van format but they were a little pricey


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Pride & Performance said:


> very nice mate :thumb:
> 
> i nearly bought one of these in van format but they were a little pricey


thanks Nick :thumb:


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Blimey where did your ST go Kev? Ain't been on here in a while  Loving your new zetec s though very smart! I shall be ordering a new car next week, cannot wait.

And looking for a new drying towel might get the uber but is it worth getting the uber xl?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Edward101 said:


> Blimey where did your ST go Kev? Ain't been on here in a while  Loving your new zetec s though very smart! I shall be ordering a new car next week, cannot wait.
> 
> And looking for a new drying towel might get the uber but is it worth getting the uber xl?


thanks Edward :thumb: ST got traded for this a few weeks ago as it was costing me too much to run. insurance is more than £30 a month less for starters 
not sure on the XL towel tbh, ive got four of the normal ones and they are large enough for the job imo. ideal for a big car with flat panels though..


----------



## brobbo (Oct 19, 2007)

looks stunning fella, im getting more excited each day for mine.
very very nice


----------



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

didn't know you had a new car Kev or have you still got the ST?

looks nice though.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

brobbo said:


> looks stunning fella, im getting more excited each day for mine.
> very very nice


cheers dude :thumb: how long now?..


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Baz225 said:


> didn't know you had a new car Kev or have you still got the ST?
> 
> looks nice though.


thanks Baz, see my reply to Edward above


----------



## andrewst500 (Nov 2, 2008)

looks great kev nice reflection shots,did mine today topped up the finish with red mist well happy with the results


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

andrewst500 said:


> looks great kev nice reflection shots,did mine today topped up the finish with red mist well happy with the results


thanks andrew, might add another layer of jett tomorrow


----------



## brobbo (Oct 19, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> cheers dude :thumb: how long now?..


aiming for around the 25th so *15 days & 2 hrs*


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Looks great Kev. Nice to see the car in full.

What did you use to spread Jett?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

mattastra said:


> Looks great Kev. Nice to see the car in full.
> 
> What did you use to spread Jett?


cheers matt :thumb: i sprayed it onto the car and spread / buffed off with one of these cloths - very good actually, must get the parents to get me some more when they go back next year


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

brobbo said:


> aiming for around the 25th so *15 days & 2 hrs*


expect a PM each day from me then


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

i ment to ask what was the jeffs stuff like to use?

i keep looking at adding it to the arsenal but then opt for something I've tried and tested, 

is it easy to use? the results look nice!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice work & car Kev.:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Edward101 said:


> Blimey where did your ST go Kev? Ain't been on here in a while  Loving your new zetec s though very smart! I shall be ordering a new car next week, cannot wait.
> 
> And looking for a new drying towel might get the uber but is it worth getting the uber xl?


What are you going for Ed?


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> thanks andy :thumb: i think there are rumours of a similar looking fiesta with around 200bhp, only rumours though..


It will happen, http://www.carmagazine.co.uk/Secret...s/Ford-Fiesta-ST-2011-the-new-CAR-spy-photos/

Look at the intercooler poking out at the bottom :thumb:
Nice work on yours kev, the acrylic seems to work really well on the frozen white.


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Lovely job Kev. We need to see more of your work on here.


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Top notch Kev! Looks superb!

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Pride & Performance said:


> i ment to ask what was the jeffs stuff like to use?
> 
> i keep looking at adding it to the arsenal but then opt for something I've tried and tested,
> 
> is it easy to use? the results look nice!


very easy to use Nick, the Prime is a very good cleanser, Jett is a sealant but used as per a QD and gloss is the QD. takes minutes to do a whole car


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

B&B Autostyle said:


> Lovely job Kev. We need to see more of your work on here.


thanks John :thumb: wish I had time to do more cars tbh - working mon-fri else where doesn't help..

thanks everyone else


----------



## dan89 (Apr 27, 2010)

Nice work Kev....looks very good! Like the Ford White always looks good


----------



## razzle (Sep 11, 2009)

looks wicked kev, well done mate :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

thanks guys


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Very nice Kev, really do like the Mk7 Zetec S:thumb:

What's insurance like on that?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

MatrixGuy said:


> Very nice Kev, really do like the Mk7 Zetec S:thumb:
> 
> What's insurance like on that?


cheers :thumb: about £90 a month for me - about £30 a month cheaper than the ST


----------



## HJW (Feb 23, 2008)

Looking good.

Do you still have to have those horrible tax stickers in Britain? :wall:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

what makes them horrible then?...


----------



## HJW (Feb 23, 2008)

Just caught my eye. I mean that it doesn't look too good when you have to put them on your windshield. 

We had those in Finland for a couple of years in mid 90's, but I guess controlling is easier with stickers since there are much more cars in Britain than we have.


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice work there


----------



## Bratwurst (Jan 23, 2009)

The blue interior bits were a nice surprise - lovely car all-round - and a good job done :thumb:


----------



## Bbarnes (Aug 22, 2009)

Didnt know you replaced the ST kev, lovely looking ZS, whats it like power wise compared to the ST? If you mountune it you would be keeping up with STs im sure


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

looks good kev, the jeffs adds a nice finish to it. How long can you expect from the jeffs stuff?


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Looks cracking buddy


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Very nice indeed, proper white car now, well done.


----------



## Mini One Cabrio (Mar 9, 2007)

Fantastic job!! The current Fiesta is one of the best cars Ford have ever made and is currently the best small car on the market at the moment IMHO. And this comes from someone who owns a MINI and a Mazda 3. (MINI are starting to price themselves out of the market)

Paul


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Really nice job :thumb:

Love the Mk7 S in white


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

ant_s said:


> looks good kev, the jeffs adds a nice finish to it. How long can you expect from the jeffs stuff?


i put a third coat on today, we'll see how it lasts :thumb:
thanks guys


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

thanks kev, im not sure whether to get some for my car over the winter or stick some FK1000p and then Z-cs, but it does sound very easy to apply, and PB have got a deal on it at the min.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

put FK1000p over the Z-CS wheels today. grabbed a few pics;







































the werkstat is very easy to use, the prime cleanses well and the jett is very good


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Very nice indeed :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

ahaydock said:


> Very nice indeed :thumb:


thanks Alex :thumb: I'm guessing your using werkstat on your TT for winter?..


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

Great job Kev:thumb:

And that's a cracking looking motor


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

paulmc08 said:


> Great job Kev:thumb:
> 
> And that's a cracking looking motor


thanks paul :thumb: had nothing but positive comments on it so far - even my grandparents like it


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Looks superb Kev, especially in the shots from today!

Get about 6 layers of Jett on, and the beading will be superb. Definitely the best choice on lighter coloured cars.

Do you miss your ST at all?

I need to try one of these, but I think the power drop will be too large. A Type-R felt slow yesterday. That said, I'd save a bloody fortune. Never get anything faster, you will always crave more power!!

BTW, which tyres do these come with as standard? My Step Mum has just bought a brand new Titanium, and I was surprised to see it wearing Hankook S1 Evo's.


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

My titanuim has the S1s at the back. So must of come with the car when new.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

cheers Russ. miss the out right power of the ST but everything else is much better on the ZS tbh. tyres are these bad boys;

http://www.camskill.co.uk/products.php?plid=m54b745s13p0

- very good in the very heavy rain i was in on the motorway the other day (hated not having some rain repellant on the windows at the time ) pretty good in the dry too, not quite as good as my ST's T1R's but that's probably due to the toyos being a soft compound...


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Looks fantastic mate, really got the best out of the white, I and a few others I know always struggle with white, even the pros agree.

Does look great though. How are you finding the difference from the ST?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

cheers chap :thumb: agree on light colours being hard to get a shine from, but this werkstat gear is so easy to use and the third layer of Jett really brought more depth to the paint. only areas the ST is better are handling and outright power although not by much tbh


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Lovely job Kev, the werkstat is an absolute must on white cars IMO


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

slrestoration said:


> Lovely job Kev, the werkstat is an absolute must on white cars IMO


cheers :thumb: now ive used the werkstat products, ive got to agree :argie:


----------



## Danny B (Apr 14, 2010)

Nice work there Kev, like to see you like your wheel brushes :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Danny B said:


> Nice work there Kev, like to see you like your wheel brushes :thumb:


cheers Danny :thumb: love the brushes - should only need them, an envy brush and a bucket of soapy water to clean the wheels now.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

very nice kev


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

big ben said:


> very nice kev


cheers ben :thumb:


----------



## rocky1722 (Sep 17, 2006)

Looks ace Kev :thumb:

from another white Werkstat Mk7 owner. :wave: :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

rocky1722 said:


> Looks ace Kev :thumb:
> 
> from another white Werkstat Mk7 owner. :wave: :thumb:


cheers rocky, not biased at all then  :thumb:
you on the ZSOC?..


----------



## rocky1722 (Sep 17, 2006)

Ohhhh yesh. :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

friend request sent on there


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

looks ace, thats a proper shine on white. fancy some of this jeff's stuff like but not sure how it would look on dark gray!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

alan_mcc said:


> looks ace, thats a proper shine on white. fancy some of this jeff's stuff like but not sure how it would look on dark gray!


cheers Al, would look very good IMO. obviously down to you to decide if it would look better than zaino though


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

typical response - "would it ****" :lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

alan_mcc said:


> typical response - "would it ****" :lol:


lol, certainly quicker and easier to use though..


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

might be getting some and using it on my grey car Alan, so will see what it looks like and let you know, liek you say Kev it's the ease that draws me to the Werstat products


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

ant_s said:


> might be getting some and using it on my grey car Alan, so will see what it looks like and let you know, liek you say Kev it's the ease that draws me to the Werstat products


you'll love the results as well as the ease of use ant :thumb: using it again this weekend on the old mans car if weather allows


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

good, well i think im going to order it from PB as they have the deal on now, what colour is your dads car?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

ant_s said:


> good, well i think im going to order it from PB as they have the deal on now, what colour is your dads car?


silver, well grey at the moment as ive not been able to sort it for a while


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

lol well i've just ordered it from PB so will see what it looks like on darker colours in the next few weeks, will try it on my gf's KA first, it's like a light gold colour so should work well.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

cool, don't forget some pics


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

few beading shots on the roof from this morning;



















:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Did you get the ONR out Kev?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Ross said:


> Did you get the ONR out Kev?


nah, raining most of today, forecast more for tomorrow as well :wall:
if i can't wash the car until next weekend i'll be getting the PW out as one week is as long i want to leave it if i use ONR


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

Looks great Kev! You missing the ST yet?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

sim L said:


> Looks great Kev! You missing the ST yet?


thanks :thumb: yes and no tbh - miss the power but I'm saving alot of money on petrol


----------



## SeanyBean (Sep 24, 2010)

great work :thumb:


also is it just me or is the zsoc.com sticker you have really big or have you just zoomed in a bit?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

SeanyBean said:


> great work :thumb:
> 
> also is it just me or is the zsoc.com sticker you have really big or have you just zoomed in a bit?


thanks :thumb: iirc i was standing quite close to the car so probably looks big. diamensions are 280mm x 36mm. glad i went for internal ones so they don't stand out too much


----------



## SeanyBean (Sep 24, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> thanks :thumb: iirc i was standing quite close to the car so probably looks big. diamensions are 280mm x 36mm. glad i went for internal ones so they don't stand out too much


and so a pressure washer doesn't blow them off


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

SeanyBean said:


> and so a pressure washer doesn't blow them off


indeed, were a pain to get on straight though - 20 odd minutes a side :wall:
got my mountune mats today though


----------



## sim L (Jan 3, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> thanks :thumb: yes and no tbh - miss the power but I'm saving alot of money on petrol


Ah yes, petrol, how I envy you... :lol:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

sim L said:


> Ah yes, petrol, how I envy you... :lol:


lol, goes another week or so between fill up's  averaging about 35mpg so far, ST probably lucky to get 20...


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

another quick beading shot i grabbed the other evening;

bit out of focus 









currently only three layers of jett on the car but another three will be going on tomorrow if the weather allows


----------



## RCZ (Aug 13, 2010)

Wow...that's some dedication and product arsenal.

This is getting a big thread now and I haven't got time to read all posts, so would welcome some advice. 

My car is Opal white and although I want it to look its best AND have good protection, but my budget isn't infinite AND more importantly, I can't dedicate the time a single guy with no kids can :driver:

I currently have Auto Brite snow foam & lance, AG Bodywork shampoo & conditioner, AG SRP, AG HD Wax and Autobrite Addiction wax. I also have Megs Clay & detailer but I haven't used this or the SRP yet because it's a new car. I also use Permaclear waterless wash for a quick touch up if I don't have time for a full-on clean.

I notice that many people advise sealants for white cars and in winter. 

If so, a few questions:
1. Which sealant
2. Do I have to strip the wax first
3. The Permaclear leaves a layer of silicone protection. Can this work with (or at least not strip) a) wax and b) sealant.

Thanks


----------



## "SkY" (Apr 21, 2009)

nice job:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

thanks :thumb:
sealants tend to last longer than waxes and suit lighter colours better. depending on which sealant you choose, SRP would be a good base (would work well under the werkstat jett sealant I've used on my car), claying first then polishing with SRP will remove previous protection layers and leave a good base for your LSP (sealant). alternatively, either of the waxes you've got would still protect the car well - the autobrite one is something a bit special so I'd be inclined to keep it for the nicer weather next year tbh.

kev



RCZ said:


> Wow...that's some dedication and product arsenal.
> 
> This is getting a big thread now and I haven't got time to read all posts, so would welcome some advice.
> 
> ...


----------



## RCZ (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks Kev

So then, my strategy (when the snow goes):

1. Clay and SRP
2. Sealant
3. Keep the AB Addiction for summer
4. Use the HD wax on my wife's car which is grey/silver

So now, just two more questions:
1. Which sealant (preferably under £20)
2. Is the Permaclear waterless wash (which leaves a silicone coating) more compatible with a sealant than a wax, or are they all different technologies?

One final question, I have some Turtle Wax Ice Liquid Polish. Has it got any place in my regime, or should I pass it on to a family member that can't be bothered with waxing etc?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

give the turtle wax polish to someone else 
ive not used any waterless wash products before so can't comment on that im afraid. my sealant reccomendation would be for the one ive used on my car - werkstat acryic jett (or trigger as its sometimes called). its very easy to use, much like a quick detailer type product, simply spray on (sparingly) a panel at a time and buff with a cloth. you can add as many layers as you want as long as 30 minutes is left between layers


----------



## daz1972 (Dec 4, 2009)

Excellent job, superb looking car in this spec, where did you get the wheel brushes from?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

daz1972 said:


> Excellent job, superb looking car in this spec, where did you get the wheel brushes from?


thanks daz :thumb: (shame its covered in snow now ). wheel brushes are from here;
http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/eimann-fabrik-wheel-woolies.html


----------



## RCZ (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks again Kev. I have seen that one recommended, but I'll get ear-ache from the Mrs if I'm out there spending all day on it. I was thinking of a one coar product. C2 seems to get a lot of praise on the site.


----------



## rob929 (Aug 15, 2010)

Superb gloss for a white car!

Top job:thumb:

I think the Werkstat kit is next on my shopping list should suit silver well


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

rob929 said:


> Superb gloss for a white car!
> 
> Top job:thumb:
> 
> I think the Werkstat kit is next on my shopping list should suit silver well


thanks rob :thumb: it'll look great on silver imo - never got the chance to try on my dads silver focus before winter though :wall:


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

*Loving Jeffs on White now*

Great results Kev, the Jeffs just looks so right on thw white, I am won over :thumb:

This thread has convinced me that will be stocking up extra on Jeffs so can do the Evo with it in the new year for the new owner.

Bonus is, I can use the same products on the RS (Avus Silver Pearl - Black Optics and Titan pack) 

...what are you using for maintaining please, shampoo and QD/top-up/Show Gloss... are you sticking with Jeffs Gloss or trying something else - FK/Sonus Glanz etc.

Thanks


----------



## nickmak (May 29, 2010)

>


Kev, I recognize this brush... Sainsbury's? :thumb:

Great job on the car though! I love a white Fiesta!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

steve_70 said:


> Great results Kev, the Jeffs just looks so right on thw white, I am won over :thumb:
> 
> This thread has convinced me that will be stocking up extra on Jeffs so can do the Evo with it in the new year for the new owner.
> 
> ...


thanks steve 
due to weather it's only had a couple of washes since this detail  first one was with espuma activo foam, serious performance shampoo (ph neutral), zymol sponge, two buckets etc. second time was my first crack with ONR (if you've not tried it, I reccomend you do  it'll probably be all I wash my car with in the summer months.. after the ONR wash I applied another layer of jett to freshen the beading up (still some left even after all the snow and salt we've had). that was a few weeks back now and it's still beading nicely 
from what I've read, sonus glanz is basically the same as glos (not used glanz to confirm this though)..


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nickmak said:


> Kev, I recognize this brush... Sainsbury's? :thumb:
> 
> Great job on the car though! I love a white Fiesta!


thanks nick 
from memory it's from asda I think..


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> thanks steve
> due to weather it's only had a couple of washes since this detail  first one was with espuma activo foam, serious performance shampoo (ph neutral), zymol sponge, two buckets etc. second time was my first crack with ONR (if you've not tried it, I reccomend you do  it'll probably be all I wash my car with in the summer months.. after the ONR wash I applied another layer of jett to freshen the beading up (still some left even after all the snow and salt we've had). that was a few weeks back now and it's still beading nicely
> from what I've read, sonus glanz is basically the same as glos (not used glanz to confirm this though)..


Thanks Kev.

Yes, I am an ONR convert, used on the Evo Detail thread, been using it for about a year now... I think it is a certain leap of faith as it re-writes lots of rules and everything we know about the 2 BM method etc. So Glad to see I am not alone in using ONR then and it is maybe being adopted by more people and maybe attitudes/ perceptions are changing towards it.

I use ONR in different ratios mixed up as a wash/ a QD / a Clay Lube and also done some of my own formulas mixing it with some OID and OCW as a kind of spray clean, gloss and protect much like the PB spray and gloss and spray and wipe. Great for at a show to wash down then gloss.

I think i will continue with ONR washing and Stikc with the Jeffs Glos then.

I am tempted to try CG Glaze acryllic (or PB glazes) under Trigger and possibly with some 915 over the top. When weather is better, think will divide up the roof and bonnet and do some test for looks, I will be detailing and looking after a Sprint Blue RS and a Phantom Black, so interesting to see what results I get.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

would be interested to see those comparasons steve 
I'm going to demo ONR and what it can do at the detailing day hopefully ..


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> would be interested to see those comparasons steve
> I'm going to demo ONR and what it can do at the detailing day hopefully ..


Perfect :thumb: mine can be an advocate for ONR also then


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

steve_70 said:


> Perfect :thumb: mine can be an advocate for ONR also then


cheers


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> cheers


Welcome to donate the RS to the cause as a guinea pig for any demo's if you need


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

steve_70 said:


> Welcome to donate the RS to the cause as a guinea pig for any demo's if you need


cheers steve, much appreciated


----------



## woodymbr (Mar 8, 2009)

Looks great. I see you've got the Individual Blue pack. What other options have you got? I work for Ford and got one as a company car.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

woodymbr said:


> Looks great. I see you've got the Individual Blue pack. What other options have you got? I work for Ford and got one as a company car.


thanks  first owner added quite a few options - street pack, voice control, USB and aux sockets, auto wipers and auto lights


----------



## AndyHay1985 (Dec 15, 2010)

Great car.. Great colour.. Great work..


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

AndyHay1985 said:


> Great car.. Great colour.. Great work..


thanks Andy :thumb: werkstat will look great on your focus


----------



## mick2010 (Dec 18, 2010)

Looks good Kev, nice job :thumb:

mick2010


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

mick2010 said:


> Looks good Kev, nice job :thumb:
> 
> mick2010


cheers mick  far from that clean atm though


----------



## mick2010 (Dec 18, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> cheers mick  far from that clean atm though


It's hard to keep on top of it at times, but once you have a nice shiny car it's a great feeling :detailer:

mick


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

mick2010 said:


> It's hard to keep on top of it at times, but once you have a nice shiny car it's a great feeling :detailer:
> 
> mick


very much so, can't wait for summer when i can ONR it of an evening when its cooler


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

mick2010 said:


> It's hard to keep on top of it at times, but once you have a nice shiny car it's a great feeling :detailer:
> 
> mick


+1 ...I was glutton for punsihment and had white wheels on the white car ...looked mint until it got to the end of our close with XP8 Pads :wall:

...So I sneakily chose stealth gray, black trim with titanium alloys this time


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

-kev- said:


> very much so, can't wait for summer when i can onr it of an evening when its cooler :d


+1 :d


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

steve_70 said:


> +1 ...I was glutton for punsihment and had white wheels on the white car ...looked mint until it got to the end of our close with XP8 Pads :wall:
> 
> ...So I sneakily chose stealth gray, black trim with titanium alloys this time


that's just an excuse not to wash it steve  dark colours show every swirl too - ala the black fiesta st I had :wall:


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> that's just an excuse not to wash it steve  dark colours show every swirl too - ala the black fiesta st I had :wall:


Will show the best results though


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

steve_70 said:


> Will show the best results though


true, every colour has good and bad points imo


----------

